# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تورو خدا کمک !! تغییر رشته مردودی ریاضی به تجربی

## KiaHashemi

سلاممن امسال یعنی سال دوم رو خیلی گند زدم خیلی زیاد در حدی که ۳ درس فیزیک شیمی و هندسه رو احتمال ۹۰ درصد میوفتم و مردود میشم فکر میکنم با توجه به شرایطم درس ریاضی برای من مناسب نباشه و میخوام تغییر رشته به تجربی بدم ( چون درسای حفظی رو همیشه ۲۰ میشم و ریاضی فیزیک شیمی تجربی هم یکم اسون تره هم اینکه امسال میخوام خیلی درس بخونم مطمینا معدلم بالا میشه انتحاب ریاضی برای من مناسب نبوده . معدل سال اولم هم نشون میده که رشته تجربی رو میتونم بخونم و تغییر رشته بدم حالا سوالم اینه که من که سه تا درسو میوفتم چه جوری باید تغییر رشته بدم ؟‌ یعنی باید ۳ تا امتحان شهریور فیزیک شیمی ریاضی بدم بعد دوباره بیام امتحان پیش نیاز تجربی (فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی و زیست ) رو بدم ؟؟؟کلا الان باید چی کار کنم ؟ بعد نمره های سال دومم تو کنکور داره ؟ اگه داره چقدر اگه نداره هم که هیچی تو رو خدا کمک !!!! خیلی مهمه برام ....

----------


## HaDJoon

> سلاممن امسال یعنی سال دوم رو خیلی گند زدم خیلی زیاد در حدی که ۳ درس فیزیک شیمی و هندسه رو احتمال ۹۰ درصد میوفتم و مردود میشم فکر میکنم با توجه به شرایطم درس ریاضی برای من مناسب نباشه و میخوام تغییر رشته به تجربی بدم ( چون درسای حفظی رو همیشه ۲۰ میشم و ریاضی فیزیک شیمی تجربی هم یکم اسون تره هم اینکه امسال میخوام خیلی درس بخونم مطمینا معدلم بالا میشه انتحاب ریاضی برای من مناسب نبوده . معدل سال اولم هم نشون میده که رشته تجربی رو میتونم بخونم و تغییر رشته بدم حالا سوالم اینه که من که سه تا درسو میوفتم چه جوری باید تغییر رشته بدم ؟‌ یعنی باید ۳ تا امتحان شهریور فیزیک شیمی ریاضی بدم بعد دوباره بیام امتحان پیش نیاز تجربی (فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی و زیست ) رو بدم ؟؟؟کلا الان باید چی کار کنم ؟ بعد نمره های سال دومم تو کنکور داره ؟ اگه داره چقدر اگه نداره هم که هیچی تو رو خدا کمک !!!! خیلی مهمه برام ....


سلام
اونارو که باید شهریور امتحان بدی! ولی تو کنکورت تاثیر نداره! ضمنا حواست باشه که شیمی تجربی و ریاضی یکیه و فیزیک سومش هم فقط یه فصل فرق داره! عوضش زیست و زمین داری که خیلی پر حجمن! پس با دقت رشتتو عوض کن که پشیمون نشی! موفق باشی!

----------


## Prison Break

اگه میای تجربی به هوای اینکه بیشتر حفظی و آسون تر داری اشتباه می کنی...
زیست فقط یه بخش های حفظی داره و اکثرا مفهومی باید بفهمی مخصوصاً برای کنکور
شیمی تجربی و ریاضی که یکسانه
همینطور فیزیک تقریبا

زیست هم خیلی سخت تر از اونی که فکرشو میکنی همینطور زمین شناسی

قبل از تغییر رشته باید خودتو تغییر بدی و این درس هارو یه جوری بخونی و حداقل به بالای 15 برسونی. چون هر رشته ای بری اینا هستند حتی تا دانشگاه پس سعی نکن ازشون فرار کنی بلکه سعی کن مشکلتو باهاشون حل کنی. ما هم خوشمون نمیاد و اولا مشکل تورو داشتیم ولی چاره ای نیست 

اول مشکلتو با درس های این چنین حل کن بعد تصمیم بگیر... اگه بیشتر میخوای سراغ حفظی ها بری برو انسانی. اگه میخوای تقریباً یه چیزی بین حفظی و مفهومی باشه بیا تجربی. اگه تونستی مشکلتو با ریاضیات و اینا هم حل کنی که بمون همون ریاضی. و البته علاقت رو هم در نظر بگیر

----------

